
Facebook working on subscriptions for publishers - mudil
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2017/06/15/news-corp-ceo-almighty-algorithm-fake-news-and-other-consequences-google-amazon-and-facebooks-relentless-focus-on-quantity-over-quality.html
======
mudil
From the article: " To be fair to the F, we are involved in an advanced
discussion with Facebook about the creation of a subscription mechanic that
would benefit news organizations and journalists – perhaps generating enough
revenue for the industry so that journalists do not become a modern mendicant
order."

